# Do you have a job



## Maz7006 (Aug 9, 2010)

So yeah title speaks for itself.

Just explain briefly what it is and what you do, also if you want to include anything else go ahead (stay on topic though plz).. something like this:

Library Stack Assistant. Contract ranges, depends how many hours, but usually i get 200 or so hours to be done over 2 months. 4.5$ an hour. All i do is manage the stacks, check on the books, get books for people, etc.


----------



## Edgedancer (Aug 9, 2010)

I have 2 jobs.

I work at True Blue Cafe in which I am simply a server. The only issue is that where it is situated, the shopping centre is really slow right now so I spend most of the time doing nothing.
I also work with Expect a Star which acts a childcare relief in various centres across Canberra but I must say that I dont really enjoy it since I am not important enough to do anything significant and without a license, its hard to get to every centre.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a stay at home dad/ ChaCha.com guide/ kgb.com Agent


----------



## redact (Aug 9, 2010)

'lectronics salesman


----------



## emigre (Aug 9, 2010)

PIMP.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 9, 2010)

Badger Wrestler (retired).


----------



## Chaosruler (Aug 9, 2010)

is free-loading your parents considered a job?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 9, 2010)

I have no job. I'm still a student and rely on my parents


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 9, 2010)

Sure do, I work as an assistant press operator for a large printing company. I'm at work right now (lol), getting off in an hour and a half.


----------



## prowler (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm 17.


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 9, 2010)

nope looking for one though i'm 23 btw


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 9, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I have no job. I'm still a student and rely on my parents


This.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 9, 2010)

wow guys, great job for staying on topic ... jeeeez. 

i dnt mind people posting that they dnt have a job, or something of the sort, but why shit post, it isn't funny. 

anyway, thanks for the more serious replies.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I got two.

One as a regular crew member at McDonalds, and a manager at a local laundromat. Worked at McDonalds for almost 2 years, and laundromat for just one year. I'll be quitting McDonalds soon though.


----------



## megatron_lives (Aug 9, 2010)

My job's as a synthetic organic chemist researching new antimicrobials. I also technically have a good "job" as lead guitarist in my band Soul Corruption - we make some cash sometimes.


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 9, 2010)

i need one soon my dad is threatning to kick me out


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 9, 2010)

I can finally answer yes...damn that feels unnatural...

Technically I do have a job, but due to a cock-up with the paperwork I can't start until I get a certain letter from the government, which hopefully will arrive today. But I do have a job all the same. Working at my local JJB Sports outlet. Looks to be a pretty easy job. Serve customers, keep the store reasonably tidy, enjoy the 25% staff discount. I can do that.

Before this I was working at my local football stadium in the catering department. Strange that I seem to get jobs involving football when I'm not really that into it. Mind, these are only temporary things until I can work my way into the games industry, either as a writer or a designer.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 9, 2010)

current career? Probably i say as a soldier for the next 2 years if you meant stuck doing something and getting $$ for it then yup, that's my career for now :|


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 9, 2010)

i don't wish to talk about my real life job
so i will just focus on my cyber job

that is serve the community with cheat codes/database and receive nothing in return
and 
i had recently throw in my resignation letter because there is always a limit on free lunch

EDIT: 9899 posts? thats soon.....


----------



## Raika (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a student, so I'm jobless. I don't even know what I wanna do in future.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just an update regarding my employment status in that the letter I was waiting on has just this minute arrived. As soon as I show that to my boss, I have a start date and can tell the job centre to fuck off once and for all. Added bonus, since I'll be closing my Job Seeker's Allowance claim, they do a review to pay me anything I'm owed. So I can finally force them to acknowledge the £1,300 they owe me in back pay for when they docked my money based on assumption that I had paying work when I clearly didn't. 

eBay delivery still didn't bloody show though >


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 9, 2010)

@Blaze163: I hope it all works out well for you in the end

@Elixir: You drug dealer you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... great to hear from you though. 

@CJL18: Do you have a college degree of any kind, or is school as far as you went? 

also saw some posts about being like 17 or too young or something

i see no problem with that fact, i had my first proper job when i was 16. Same job as now, but less hours and responsibility. I was lucky to get this job, being at university and all. Anyway what im trying to say is that there is nothing wrong in having a job of any kind, anything will do and will benefit you, financially, and well it exposes you to many new things i suppose.


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> @Blaze163: I hope it all works out well for you in the end
> 
> @Elixir: You drug dealer you
> 
> ...




no going back to school in january


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 9, 2010)

i am still alive ~! drug dealer on GTA:CW? perhaps so!! lol

am i really dead?


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 9, 2010)

im a 14 yr old kid so no job yet


----------



## Madridi (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice topic.

I just graduated about 2 months ago. I've already got job offers and accepted one in an oil and gas company. I've got my bachelors in Business Administration (Major: Finance, Minor: Marketing), and I used to be a Computer Science student  for about 2 years before I joined the BA program. 

I'm not going to go through the details alot, but basically because of my background in Computer Science, I will be working in the IT department with the title of System Analyst. What I will do is to configure the usage of S.A.B systems to the specific needs of the finance department.

In short, my job will be a mixture of Finance and IT.

Well, I'm going to start work by 19th September or so, I obviously have no idea what it is exactly that I will be doing, but I'm looking forward to that day (and to my first paycheck!!)


----------



## pitman (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe next week I'll get hired as a Kindergarten Teacher, hopefully.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 9, 2010)

I have two. Both dealing with similar work.

Full-time: I'm a graphic designer for a national magazine.
Part-time: freelance graphic designer

I'm hoping to make my part-time job into my full-time, and my full-time can be an ex job.

But that takes time and clients. Both of which i'm working towards


----------



## Westside (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm an Army communications engineer.  My pay is right now $50,000 a year as I am at early/training stages of my career.


----------



## Smuff (Aug 9, 2010)

I work for a laser manufacturer, doing the setup, calibration and testing of the laser units.
It's pretty cool....... especially with the 400W monsters  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I also recently had a job rubbing baby oil onto Kylie Minogue's legs before a show, for £10 a night..........

It wasn't much, but it was all I could afford


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a student, should get a summer job next summer though


----------



## Fudge (Aug 9, 2010)

I would like to have one, but I'm only 13, so job opportunities are rather limited.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 9, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I'm 17.


So? I had a job when I was your age.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 9, 2010)

Work at McDonalds


----------



## scrtmstr (Aug 9, 2010)

got two as well.

Filling shelves in a supermarket and advertising for domino's pizza.

Pays rather nicely, and i'm only 15.


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 9, 2010)

Yup. This summer I´m working here.

I have a chance to get a work in my future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## ZeroTm (Aug 9, 2010)

Working at McDonalds. And I am also a student. Strange how some people think that you can't manage school and work.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 9, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> Working at McDonalds. And I am also a student. Strange how some people think that you can't manage school and work.



Indeed. I really see no harm in having a proper job at the age of 16 or above, it is a good source of income, and no matter what the pay (at first) its like enough to put aside our expenses so to say.

Anyway, nice to see many replies, all you lot to seem to be really busy people


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 9, 2010)

photographer at:

http://www.adventurephotosmx.com/


----------



## monkat (Aug 9, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> Working at McDonalds. And I am also a student. Strange how some people think that you can't manage school and work.



They don't think that - it's an excuse by kids to not have to work (combined work+school) more than half their school career, and by some parents to keep their "ownership" over their kids.

I'm just as guilty of doing it as they are, but it's better safe than sorry - you don't want to be stuck supporting yourself at minimum wage because you don't have any experience and the economy's bad.


----------



## dice (Aug 9, 2010)

I work for a law firm.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 9, 2010)

I work at a coffee shop


----------



## Aeladya (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a babysitter/nanny, whichever sounds cooler. Doesn't pay well enough to live on my own, but it pays for some things.


----------



## BlackDave (Aug 10, 2010)

I work at McDonald's (every body works there once, or BK, or subway)


----------



## redact (Aug 10, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> also saw some posts about being like 17 or too young or something
> 
> i see no problem with that fact


same, i'm 17 and i have a job as well as being in full-time study for a diploma in programming


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 10, 2010)

Since most of the tempers here claim they have jobs, I rather type my position. I work NNMC in Bethesda, MD. For the next two years I'll be doing vital signs (Boring) and other mediocre stuff. I need to start taking my liberty hours and help in the Ward or something. Instead of sleeping all bloody day! ><

Right now, I'm in the Navy. As a E-1 getting paid around 1.700 something each month. When you take out you deductions and titles/offerings + cell phone bill...yeah about 600 bucks to spare. A good DS game or two if I want them will keep my satisfy. Only problem is, I don't know where to put my games at when I'm going overseas. Hopefully, in the two years I have an apartment and a good wife.


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 11, 2010)

My friend, buy a flash card and a really big microSD so you can put X amount of games without changing the card or taking too much space...!!


----------



## Yumi (Aug 11, 2010)

I work at a juice bar near Playa Icacos, Acapulco-Mexico. Won't say the name of the place but i will say it has lots of colors and fire around the place. Quite noticeable. 
It's just like a bar but only exotic juice tastes. After 8pm we start adding alcoholic touches in the drinks (only 18 & over and must have I.D....though we rarely check. xD)
Fun fun fun! Not so fun when Spring Break comes strolling around. X_X!


----------



## jphriendly (Aug 11, 2010)

Currently an on-site innkeeper and manager for a small hotel/restaurant


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 11, 2010)

I sure do, just started two weeks ago as a dishwasher by a place right by me. I make $8 an hour, I love the job and the people that work there its just sweeping and mopping suck balls.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 11, 2010)

My full time job until I go back to college in a few days is irritating the hell out of my mother. It's fun sometimes, and of course it's all in good fun. Sometimes, she just doesn't realize that though -_-


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 11, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> My full time job until I go back to college in a few days is irritating the hell out of my mother. It's fun sometimes, and of course it's all in good fun. Sometimes, she just doesn't realize that though -_-


Hahah, just like me. I annoy the shit out of my mom all the time xD mostly for the lulz


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 11, 2010)

I work at a local Buy More as a nerd herd specialist.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 11, 2010)

^ but part time you're a Spy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 right ??

Me.... I work as an 'Electrical Control Specialist' (well that is what it says on my contract) in a Car Engine Manufacturing Plant In England


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm a freelance writer and, as stated under my avatar, a professional loafer.


----------



## Zaertix (Aug 11, 2010)

I work at a grocery store. 7.50 an hour with cute girls and food all around...... How can anyone complain?


----------



## scrtmstr (Aug 11, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Me.... I work as an 'Electrical Control Specialist' (well that is what it says on my contract) in a Car Engine Manufacturing Plant In England


What's the brand name of the cars you're working on, if I might ask?


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 11, 2010)

Of course not I live a cost free life


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 11, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Why - got a complaint about one ?? - 'cos if you do, I don't make the cars. I just repair the machines that make the parts that go into the car


----------



## scrtmstr (Aug 11, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha no I haven't. Haven't been in many fords. I was just curious, 'cause car electronics are quite complicated in some cars, like BMWs.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 11, 2010)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> I work at a grocery store. 7.50 an hour with cute girls and food all around...... How can anyone complain?



Lucky

... making this topic makes me feel very underpaid,  you get literally almost double for an hours worth of work, not to mention the cute girls thing, well we do have some of those at the library, but only in the architecture floor


----------



## DJ91990 (Aug 11, 2010)

Um. no. I do not currently have a job.

I am seeking jobs but I find my current situation (no car, no dirvers license but I do have a lerners, mother says she will drive but job has to be her hours and she is a school teacher.) difficult.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 11, 2010)

N-O xD My income from my parents is enough. For now...


----------



## murkurie (Aug 11, 2010)

I work, as a bus person/server at a retirement home, it's not bad, none of them are special needs, it's mostly giving them drinks, and picking up dirty plates. pays is good too $8.50 a hour part time.


----------



## Anakir (Aug 12, 2010)

I currently work under the city as a summer time teacher.


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 12, 2010)

Was a Blockbuster Store Manager before they closed 1 year ago.... But now I'm a stay at home dad who fixes,builds and sells pc's..
Also work on video game console ie.. RROD 360,YLOD PS3'S, bricked wii's and ones with bad lasers etc.. for a fee and still make
a decent amount of cash... but hey i was doing this all along so it's like i never lost my job....


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 12, 2010)

I want a job
does anyone know a place that
hires 16 year olds like a fast-food place or a 
store like walmart


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup, I got a job. Two jobs in fact. 

First one is game testing. What I practically do is find bugs and such.
Second one is senior care where I just sit around and help a senior do their daily things.

I'm still young by the way =P.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 12, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Sure do, I work as an assistant press operator for a large printing company. I'm at work right now (lol), getting off in an hour and a half.



Hey dude, do yo work at the Detroit News? When I'm at work, I'm a Machinist (in a machine shop), I look out my window and can see the Detroit News building where they print the news papers.


----------



## imshortandrad (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm 17, no job.


----------



## Zaertix (Aug 12, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Zaertix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe. Yeah it's a lot of fun. I enjoy the job, I enjoy the people, but most of all the girls make it fun. They like to rib the guys and egg us on and stuff. It's a fun place to work. I just can't wait for a raise :] MO MONEH


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 12, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> Yup, I got a job. Two jobs in fact.
> 
> First one is game testing. What I practically do is find bugs and such.
> Second one is senior care where I just sit around and help a senior do their daily things.
> ...



Mmm... the game testing sounds interesting, how much does Ubisoft pay you (if it's not an indiscretion)...??


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 12, 2010)

Game Testing is not even a little fun.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 12, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Game Testing is not even a little fun.



I was a "Quality Control Agent" for Konami. Imagine playing the same level of the same game over...and over...and over again. And you have to try everything, explore every nook and cranny, try every skill on every enemy. pretty much do EVERYTHING humanly possible that could possibly even be done in that level. and only then are you free to move to the next...unless the devs feel like changing something after your QC session, then you get to do it all over again.

It's not fun, and it almost made me sick of video games altogether.

Edit: Don't even get me started on what kind of paperwork I had to file if I DID find a bug.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 12, 2010)

I know people doing QA for Namco. Not fun. It is really unfortunate there is a never-ending flow of ignorant children ready to take their place when they burn out, because they think it will be "fun".


----------



## Rife (Aug 12, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> I work at a local Buy More as a nerd herd specialist.



That nerd herd specialist is a SPY!

I work 'part time' as a fishmonger at my local Stop n Shop.  It pays decent (~$9/hr 12.50 on Sunday) but I mostly stand around for my entire shift.  Honestly it's just enough money for me to stand around and do nothing.  Any less and I'd be forced to find a better paying job.  And part time is in quotes 'cause I work full time hours, but don't get full time pay.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Aug 12, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> I want a job
> does anyone know a place that
> hires 16 year olds like a fast-food place or a
> store like walmart
> ...



I don't work with any companies. I work with one company that have every single company as their clients. IE: Konami, Ubisoft, Capcom, Nintendo etc etc...
They also pay min wage which is 9.50. But blessed part about it is that it's 8hrs each day and if you work at night or on the weekends, they give you extra pay... around... 15 bucks extra.

Forgot who on the page was talking about game testing, but yes, it's quite tiring. It's not a "dream" job EVERYONE thought it would be haha. But it's great when the company thinks your a very good at finding bugs (recent project I've done, I've found MANY progression blockers till the game stopped it's beta form) they actually put you in the credits. So atleast, I find that quite cool haha.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 13, 2010)

Do you get like exclusive access to games early and for free, or is that just all bullshit?


----------



## Little (Aug 13, 2010)

I start my new job in September. I'm so excited.

//Dances


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Aug 14, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Do you get like exclusive access to games early and for free, or is that just all bullshit?



All bullshit. But I've heard from some other employees that some companies are very generous like THQ that would actually give the best testers a copy of the game. I've been working as a game tester for only 3 months now so yea haha.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 14, 2010)

Testers don't get shit from any company. Lowest people on the totem pole.


----------



## DaMummy (Aug 14, 2010)

people that say that game testing is a crappy job have obviously never had any other job


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 14, 2010)

Obviously! Burn!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm doing a summer job now, I'm a mailman. Pays 9,7 euros per hour, and almost no taxes are being held off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's a pretty sweet job, can get a bit stressful but the pay is very good since I'm just a student. Gonna earn around 1400 euros for working 20 days.


----------



## Advi (Aug 14, 2010)

No, but working to find one. I have a car and no money to pay for fuel or insurance, and I want things, so.....yeah, I'm hoping the places I applied to will hire me


----------



## xxteargodxx (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't have a job, I am looking for work actively every day. Which is almost a job in itself.


----------

